# Bushy Tail



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Our short haired variety GSD male is 8.5 months old. His tail is also medium/short haired just like the rest of his body. Is the bushy tail described in the breed standard a later development or is his tail now the way it's always going to be? 

We do not intend to show him in conformation competition (only obedience) & we are extremely happy with him so the issue is unimportant. However we have had some discussions about it & would like to know more about our dog and the GSD breed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t know. My black dog has a short coat and a bushy tail.


----------

